

Clients you should avoid - robles
http://econsultancy.com/us/blog/7059-the-five-clients-you-should-avoid-like-the-plague

======
vitaIiy
I think all of them can be fixed with a proper contract and negotiations. Most
clients are stereotyped like this, simply because they don't know anything
about the web and it's your job, as a web developer, to educate them. If you
sit down and figure out what the client wants, put it on paper and place a
price tag on it, you will effectively get rid of the first 4 client
stereotypes listed in the article.

This should always be done before any photoshop work or code occurs. If a
client wants a demo design first, you're certainly welcome to charge for it,
and if a client doesn't like the fact that you're charging for a demo design,
there are plenty more fish in the sea. It's not wrong to be selective of the
clients you work with. You can also charge for tech support and for those
extra calls/emails once you ship the product, all this goes into contract as
well.

I know many studios who take 50% of agreed sum for the final product before
they start any work. Cheapskate have no basis for making you do extra work if
there is a clearly outlined set of deliverables in the contract. You can
always dispute them in court if you feel that the terms of the contract have
been violated.

------
cfinke
Add to the list any client that tells you how easy a project should be: "I
need a widget that does A, B, and C; it shouldn't be too hard, just a couple
lines of JavaScript." No matter how low the estimate you give them, it will be
too high because it's "such an easy project."

------
rwmj
meta comment:

Although I get annoyed by these frequent semi-spam articles on HN, this one is
interesting because there are at least 6 copies of it found by Google, but I'm
completely unclear who has copied from whom.

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=%22web+developer%2C+Th...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=%22web+developer%2C+The+Fisherman+may+come+to+you%22)

~~~
paolomaffei
really HN? i've seen this article a lot of times already and its previous
title was really spam "5 clients that"...

18 upvotes in 3 hours?

I don't want to be judgemental but I hope someone is trying to cheat

------
idm
I really like this list, but it's also rather painful to read because I can
imagine concrete examples of these archetypes from my own history.

